# Kígyók, Pókok, Skorpiók és más egzotikus állatok IIII



## daniel0201 (2012 Január 24)

Nagyon szeretem ezeket az állatokat főleg a kígyókat és a pókokat. Sok kígyót és pókot tartottam már. Gyűjtsünk ebbe a topikba képeket és érdekességeket, információkat rólluk. Ha kérdésed van ezekről az állatokról vagy csak szeretnéd beazonosítani akkor fotózd le és hozd el ide amiben tudok segítek.

Ezek a képek a saját állataimról készültek


----------



## daniel0201 (2012 Január 24)

*Boa*

Ezeket az állatokat egész kiskorom óta csodálom és öt éves korom óta tartom is őket.

Első kígyóm egy boa constrictor . Nagyon szelíd és jámbor állat volt. 







Az óriáskígyófélék családjába tartozik. A fákon és a talajon jól közlekedik és jól úszik a vízben.

Elevenszülő. 

Táplálkozása: emlősökkel madarakkal és gyíkokkal.

Terráriumi tartása elterjedt.


----------



## elke (2012 Január 28)

Skorpió neve Vanda


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 28)

Dániel és az állatkáinak egy része...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 28)

*Kigyók...Hűllők...Pókok és ezoterikus állatok szeretete...*​ 
Ezek azok az állatok többek között...,amikre azt mondjuk és a szakemberek is...,hogy olyan fajok..., amelyek nemcsak igénylik..., de jó eséllyel át is vészelik a gyerekek határtalan szeretetét és törődését...,​ 
*Minden szülő életében eljön az a pillanat, amikor gyermeke előáll azzal a bizonyos kéréssel "… anya, apa, vegyetek nekem egy kisállatot!..."... De miért pont hüllőt akar?! *
<!-- clear -->​<!-- article description -->

*Milyen hüllőt vegyek a gyereknek?*


Ha nyaggat a gyermekünk, hogy állatot szeretne, nehéz kibújni a kérdés elöl. *Ilyenkor jön a nagy dilemma, hogy vegyünk vagy ne, és ha igen, akkor milyet.* A leggyakrabban hörcsög, papagáj vagy egy aranyhal a kívánság tárgya, de mit tegyünk, ha gyermekünk egy teknősről vagy egy helyes gekkóról álmodozik?​ 


<TABLE style="WIDTH: 500px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>
*Gabonasikló (Elaphe guttata)*


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
Ez a különleges kérés pedig egyre gyakrabban fog hangzik el a gyerekek szájából, hiszen a hüllők tartása egyre nagyobb teret hódít hazánkban is, fokozatosan kiszorítva a kutyákat, a macskákat és egyéb kisállatokat. *Ma már a legkisebbek is ámulva, félelem nélkül nézik az óriáskígyót a kiállításokon, és hacsak a szülők sikongatva el nem rángatják onnan őket, (nagy hiba)...,szívesen kézbe is veszik, meg is simogatják a tekergőző hidegvérűt.* Ha jobban belegondolunk, a hüllők kiváló társállatok, hiszen nem hangosak, nincs szőrük (allergia kizárva!), a növényevő fajoknak pedig semmi szaguk sincsen.
A szépen dekorált terrárium, egy kis természetet csempészve a nappaliba vagy a gyerekszobába, kiváló dísze lehet otthonunknak. A hüllők tovább nagy előnye, hogy nem igénylik a mindennapi foglalkozást, nem kell őket sétálni vinni hóban, fagyban, vagy éppen a 35°C-ban nyáron, és nem fogják kaparófának használni kedvenc bútorainkat sem. Vannak köztük csak nézegetésre alkalmas fajok, amelyek nehezen tűrik a kézbevételt, de akadnak olyanok is, amelyeket már egy 8-10 éves gyerek is etethet akár kézből, és jól tolerálják a simogatást is.​ 



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 500px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>
*Görögteknős és mórteknős*


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

*A hüllők nem éppen stressztűrők*



*A hüllők azonban nem játékszerek*, nagyon érzékenyek és jóval alacsonyabb a tűrőképességük, mint egy kutyának vagy egy macskának, tehát a túl sok nyaggatás, a terrárium üvegének folytonos kopogtatása a stressz miatt akár a pusztulásukhoz is vezethet. *Mielőtt hüllőt vásárolnánk fontos, hogy tájékozódjunk a kiválasztott faj igényeiről, és ha már minden felszerelést beszereztünk, amire később az új jövevénynek szüksége lehet, akkor vásároljuk csak meg egy szakkereskedésben, vagy tapasztalt terraristától magát az állatot.*​ 
A hüllőkkel való foglalkozás közben fontos, hogy *betartassuk gyermekünkkel az alapvető higiéniai szabályokat,* mert például egy hallal táplálkozó teknőstől könnyen lehet szalmonellózist kapni, ami akár súlyos is lehet egy kisgyermek esetében. Minden foglalkozás, etetés után* alapos kézmosás javasolt.*​ 


<TABLE style="WIDTH: 500px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>
*Királysikló (Lampropeltis spp.)*


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

*Mekkora hüllőt vegyünk?*



Ne vegyünk óriásira növő kígyót, vagy felnőttként hatalmas leguánt, mert ezeknek később szobaméretű terráriumot kell majd biztosítani, és testméreteik miatt a gyerekekre is veszélyesek lehetnek. Válasszunk inkább a kisebbre növő fajok közül, például a legtöbb kereskedésben megvásárolható, kedves természetű, fiatal *gabonasikló* _(*Elaphe guttata*)_ vagy a *királysiklók *_(*Lampropeltis spp*.)_ valamely faja megfelelő választás. Ha lenyűgözi gyermekünket az óriáskígyók gyönyörű mintázata, vásárolhatunk *királypitont* _(*Python regius*),_ mert ez nem nő túl nagyra, és szelíd természetéről híres. A túl kicsi fajok sem megfelelőek, mert az óvatlan gyerekkéz, könnyen kárt tehet a kisállatban.​*Legyen kézbevehető*


A hüllők egy része, testi adottságaik, vagy harapós természetük miatt nem alkalmasak arra, hogy egy gyerek igazi kapcsolatot alakítson ki vele. A tapadni képes gekkó, mint a tokee vagy a sávos gekkók tapadó lemezeit tönkre is teszi a kézen lévő zsírréteg. A kaméleonok túlságosan stresszelhetőek, néhány egyednek még az is sok lehet, ha túlságosan gyakran, túl közel megyünk a terráriumához. A megfelelő választás, a leopárdgekkó, vagy egy*szakállas agáma* _(*Pagona vitticeps*)_ fiatal példánya, mert ezek hamar megszelídülnek, kézbe vehetők, csipeszről vagy kézből etethetők. A teknősök közül a *kis ékszerteknős* vagy a szárazföldön élő *görögteknős* _(*Testudo hermanni*)_ vagy *mórteknős *_(*Testudo graeca*)_ lehet egy gyerek kedvence.​ 
*



*​ 
*Királypiton *_(*Python* *regius*)_​*Milyen idős állatot vegyünk?*



Ne vásároljunk se túl fiatal, se túl öreg állatot. A nagyon fiatal egyedek érzékenyek, sokat kell pepecselni az etetésükkel, a kígyók között gyakran előfordul, hogy nem is hajlandóak enni. Apró termetük miatt, könnyen a túl heves gyermek áldozatává válhatnak, nagyon ijedősek, hamar leugranak az ember tenyeréből. A túl öreg, netán vadon befogott példányok megvásárlását is kerüljük, mert ismeretlen előéletűek, harapósak vagy betegek is lehetnek.​*Mit eszik a hüllő?*



Sajnos a hüllők jó része más állatokkal táplálkozik és legtöbbjük csak akkor, ha az még mozog. Ha nem vagyunk képesek együtt élni ciripelő tücskökkel, és tekergőző lárvákkal, vagy nem szívesen tárolnánk a fagyasztóban a kígyó reggeli egérkéjét, akkor vegyünk a növényevő fajok közül. A Egy 8-10 éves gyerek már képes arra, hogy óvatosan kézbe vegyen egy gekkót, vagy egy kis kefével megtisztogassa a teknős páncélját, azonban a gyermek életkorától függetlenül kisebb vagy nagyobb mértékben, de a szülők valamelyikére vagy mindkettejükre is hárul az állat tartásával együtt járó feladatok egy része, és az sem ritka, hogy pár hét elteltével a főzés, mosás, takarítás mellet édesanya vagy édesapa otthoni munkaköre kibővül majd egy állatgondozói státusszal.​ 
Ha gyermekünk szenvedélyesen érdeklődik a hidegvérűek után, beírathatjuk a Budapesti Állatkertben működő Hüllő szakkörbe, ahova 11-18 éveseket várnak minden szerda délután, havonta egyszer, és a kis jövevény boldogsága érdekében a szülőknek is érdemes tovább képezni magukat amire a Gyíkok és kígyók a terráriumban, terrarisztika kezdőknek című könyvet javaslom.​ 

*Hüllők*​ 
*Érvek:*​ 


Vannak, akiket már a hüllők puszta látványa, megfigyelése is lenyűgöz. Egyes fajok népszerűségüket nem kis részben dinoszaurusz őseikhez való hasonlóságuknak köszönhetik.
A kisebb hüllőket komolyabb anyagi ráfordítás nélkül be tudjuk szerezni és gondozásuk sem jár különösebb munkával.
A terrárium berendezése után az állat gondozása már viszonylag egyszerű.
A legtöbb hüllőfajtát könnyű etetni.
*Ellenérvek:*


A nagyobb hüllőkkel vigyázni kell: időnként agresszívé válhatnak és harapásuk is veszélyes lehet.
A kígyókat és egyes gekkófajtákat élő eleséggel - patkánnyal, egérrel, esetleg szopósegérrel - kell etetni.​
A hüllőknél gyakori a szalmonellás fertőzés, ami emberre is átterjedhet és komoly bélbántalmakat okozhat.​
*Szólj Te is hozzá!*

<!-- clear --><!--/* AdFlan.com Zone Code */-->​ 





<!-- PAGEZONE: HAZIALLAT_article_detail _ Google_Middle_2 -->​ 
<!-- PAGEZONE: HAZIALLAT_article_detail _ 468x60_middle2 --><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 28)

Csodálatos albinók...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 29)

*Gyerekbarát hüllők*






*Minden gyereknél eljön az a korszak, amikor háziállatot akar. Ilyenkor a szülőkben rögtön felmerül a kérdés, mi is lenne a legalkalmasabb. Ha a családban mindenki folyton rohan, nem mindig jut idő arra, hogy megetessük a cicát vagy levigyük sétálni a kutyust. *
<!-- clear -->​<!-- article description -->
*Ezért a hüllők sok tekintetben a „jövő társállatainak" számítanak:* nem zajosak, nem szagosak (persze akad néhány kivétel) és a bezártságot is sokkal jobban tűrik. Gondozásuk ezért nem okoz nagy problémát, ráadásul a terráriumuk is szépen díszíti a szobát. A gyerek pedig a teknőst is simogathatja...






*Ha hüllő kerül a házhoz,* nagyon ügyeljünk az alapvető higiéniai szabályok betartására. Ugyanis a hüllőkről emberekre terjedő fertőzések között a legnagyobb jelentőségű a szalmonellózis, amelynek hordozója lehet a halevő víziteknős is. A szalmonellás fertőzés felismerését megnehezíti, hogy a teknősök maguk tünetmentesek. Ezért nagyon fontos, hogy a teknőcökkel való foglalatoskodás után mindig mossunk kezet! A szalmonellózis - mint a betegségek többsége - különösen veszélyes csecsemő- és kisgyermekkorban, valamint nagyon idős emberek esetében. Ezért 5 év alatti gyermeknek soha ne vásároljunk hüllőt. Ha mégis megbetegszik a gyerek és van hüllő a közelben, a szalmonellózist a következő tünetekről ismerhetjük fel: hányás, hasmenés, láz, kiütések. Ilyenkor nagyon fontos a folyadékpótlás, lázcsillapítás és székletfogók alkalmazása. Ha a tünetek ezektől sem enyhülnek, érdemes orvoshoz fordulni. Nagyon fontos, hogy beteg hüllőnk kezelésével se próbálkozzunk otthon, ma már vannak hüllőkre szakosodott állatorvosok is.
Felmerül a kérdés tehát, hogy érdemes-e egzotikus állatokat tartani, és ha igen, hogyan. Ezekre a kérdésekre adjuk meg a választ a következőkben.

*Kígyók *


<TABLE style="WIDTH: 200px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*Ha a gyerek betöltötte a 8-9. életévét, már érkezhet is a kígyó a családba*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*Ha a gyerek betöltötte a 8-9. életévét, már érkezhet is a kígyó a családba.* A legjobb választás a közepes méretű, felnőtt kígyó.
A kígyók ragadozók; az apró rágcsálókkal etethetjük őket.
Az etetés gyakorisága a kígyó méretétől függ.
Fából vagy üvegből készített akváriumot válasszunk.
Ne alkalmazzunk ultraibolya fényt vagy fűtést.
A kígyók szeretik egy-egy kisebb méretű tócsában áztatni magukat, ennek vizét naponta cseréljük.
Kevés gondozást igényelnek és könnyen szocializálódnak, akár naponta is dédelgethetjük őket.
A kígyók 12 évig is élhetnek.
Könnyen kiszökhetnek, ha nincsenek jól elzárva!
*Mérgeset soha!
*





*Leguán*​
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 200px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*A leguán az egyik legérzékenyebb hüllő*

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Csak 12 évesnél idősebb gyereknek vegyünk leguánt.* Fiatal felnőtt vagy fiatalos idősebb leguán a tökéletes választás, mert ekkor már szocializálódtak és túl vannak a kritikus táplálkozási periódusukon is.​
Üvegterráriumot vegyünk.​
Használjunk párologtatóként egy tálkát (vizét naponta cseréljük), ajánlott a gyakori vízpermetezés is.​
Nyáron adjunk neki „lábfürdőt", erre egy kis víztócsa tökéletesen megfelel (kb. 1 óra naponta).​
Az ultraibolya megvilágítás és fűtés az ideális, teljes fényt igényel.​
A leguán vegetáriánus, táplálékában a kalcium/foszfor aránya 2:1. Szereti a kínai kelt, a répát,a kelkáposztát, a szamócát.​
A leguán nagyon interaktív, érdekes szokásokkal és természettel van megáldva.​
10 évig is elél.​
*Az egyik legérzékenyebb hüllőfajnak számítanak.*​
*Szakállas agáma*​
*12 éves kor felett ajánljuk.*​

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 200px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>*Szakállas agáma*

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
A legjobb, ha az agáma elmúlt 6 hónapos, mert ekkor már átvészelte az érzékeny periódusát.​
Elsődlegesen húsevő, de nagyon szereti a lisztbogarat, tücsköket, apró egereket; a lényeg, hogy élő eleség legyen! A szárított ezmegaz nem érdekli.​
Az akvárium komfortos otthonná tehető számára, egy nagyobb méretű agámának kb. 180 literes akváriumra van szüksége.​
Ultraibolya fényforrást igényel.​
Sima tálban adjunk neki vizet, amit naponta cseréljünk.​
Nagyon aktív és barátságos állat, ha megszelídül.​
*A tüskés háta miatt bánjunk vele óvatosan.*​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)

Néhány 2 fejű...


----------



## elke (2012 Január 30)

kolibri és a kígyó


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)

*Melyik óriáskígyó való lakásba?*​ 
*Az óriáskígyók leginkább gyönyörű színezetükkel és érdekes életmódjukkal varázsolják el az embereket, azonban nem minden faj való lakásba. *
*Nézd meg, kit vihetsz haza!*​ 

*Óriáskígyót lakásba?*​ 
*Mostanában egyre több ember osztja meg életterét óriáskígyókkal.*​ 
Azoknak, akik keveset vannak otthon, nincs elég idejük kutyára, macskára, vagy *szőrallergiában* szenvednek, egyre gyakrabban választanak maguknak lábatlan lakótársat. Ennek ellenére még mindig sok tévhit kering a hüllőkkel kapcsolatosan. Sokan gondolják, hogy nyálkásak és állandóan hidegek, pedig ez nem igaz. A bőrük teljesen száraz, csak közvetlenül a vedlés után nedves kissé, és mivel a kígyók (és minden hüllő) változó testhőmérsékletű állatok, belső hőmérsékletük mindig olyan, mint környezetüké. Nem tudják maguk szabályozni testhőjüket, ezért ezt a környezetükre bízzák.​ 
*Ha a kígyó nagy, akkor veszélyes...*​ 
Az óriáskígyók leginkább gyönyörű színezettükkel és érdekes életmódjukkal varázsolják el az embereket. Tudnia kell azonban annak, aki ilyen állat tartására szánja el magát, hogy az óriáskígyók egyes faja a méreténél fogva, az ún. veszélyes állat kategóriába tartozik, vagyis a veszélyes állatokról szóló törvény értelmében tartásukhoz a megfelelő engedélyek beszerzése szükséges! Ez azonban csak az igazán óriásira növő fajokra vonatkozik, amik tartására csak a szakirányú végzettséggel rendelkező, igen tapasztalt terraristák vállalkozhatnak. Minden esetre vásárlás előtt tájékozódjunk a kiválasztott faj tartásának szabályozásáról. Bővebben:​ 
Az óriáskígyókkal kapcsolatban a másik fontos rendelkezés a *Washingtoni Egyezmény, a* *CITES* *(Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora)* ami szabályozza a veszélyeztetett állatok és növények kereskedelmét. A rendelkezés veszélyeztetettségük szerint mellékletekbe *(A, B, C és D)* sorolja az érintett fajokat, és mivel minden óriáskígyófaj beletartozik valamelyik mellékletbe, *csak olyan egyedet vásároljunk meg, amelyik rendelkezik CITES papírokkal.*​ 
*Az óriáskígyók családjában nem csak 5-6 méteres állatok tartoznak, hiszen a pitonfélék között szép számmal akadnak olyan fajok is, amelyek kis méretükkel, szép mintázatukkal kiválóan alkalmasak az otthoni tartásra, még egy lakótelepi lakásban is.* 
Ezeknek a fajoknak tágas, a méretüknek és életmódjuknak megfelelő terráriumot készítsünk. A fánlakó fajok a magas építésű, ágakkal gazdagon berendezett terráriumot kedvelik, míg a talajlakó fajoknak készítsünk alacsonyabb, nagyobb alapterületű tartóedényt, sziklákkal, mászóágakkal. Egyetlen terráriumból sem hiányozhat a vízimedence, amit nem csak ivásra, de fürdésre is használnak az állatok. Búvóhelyet is feltétlenül építsünk, mert evés után szeretnek az állatok visszahúzódni, és nyugalomban emészteni. Egy összetekert fakéregdarab, egy oldalra fordított agyagcserép tökéletesen megfelel. Ha nem biztosítunk ilyen helyet, állatunk ideges, harapós lesz, mert nem érzi magát biztonságban. Emiatt visszautasíthatja a táplálékot amitől legyengül, és könnyű célpontjává válhat a fertőzéseknek.​ 
*Mit eszik az óriáskígyó?*​ 
*Etetés szempontjából az összes faj ragadozó,* ezért méretüktől, koruktól függően leginkább kisebb-nagyobb rágcsálókkal, madarakkal etethetjük őket, kezdve az egészen apró újszülött egértől a tengerimalacon, patkányon, naposcsibén át a nyúlig, amiket előre leölt vagy élő állapotban kínálhatjuk fel kedvencünknek. Állatvédelem szempontjából inkább az előbbi megoldást javaslom annál is inkább, mivel hogy akár a kígyóra is veszélyes lehet egy, az életéért küzdő zsákmányállat, hiszen erős harapásával komoly sérüléseket okozhat állatunknak. *Egy-egy ilyen ellentámadást követően a kígyók annyira elbizonytalanodhatnak, hogy előveszik híres koplalási tudományukat, és akár hónapokig is visszautasíthatják a felkínált táplálékot. *
*Inkább ne kockáztassunk.*​ 
*Kiskígyó*

*Szaporításuk* *nem egyszerű feladat*, biztosítanunk kell egy téli pihenő időszakot, a megfelelő páratartalmat és hőmérsékletet és akkor nem lehetetlen megpróbálkoznunk vele. Sok hazai terraristának sikerült már a ritka, terráriumban nehezen tartható fajok szaporítása és több fészekalj felnevelése is. A boák családjába tartozó fajok különlegessége, hogy tojásaikat nem rakják le, hanem azokat testükben költik ki. Hosszú vemhességi idő után kevesebb, de életképes kicsinyeket szülnek. ​ 
*Az alábbi néhány faj tartásával nyugodtan próbálkozhatunk:*

*Királypiton (Python regius)*

*A Királypitonok nem túl nagyra növő kígyók, így kiválóan alkalmasak kezdő terraristáknak is.* Átlagos testméretük 100-130 cm. Nagyon szelíd természetűek, ritkán harapnak és azok legtöbbször vadon befogott példányok. Sajnos még ma is rengeteget importálnak ebből a fajból, ezért vásárlás előtt kérdezzünk rá a származására. Kaphatóak itthon született fiatal példányok is ha lehet, inkább ilyet vásároljunk. Csak az etetésével lehet probléma, sokszor nem hajlandóak elfogadni semmilyen táplálékot (ez is inkább a vadonból kiszakított példányokra jellemző, mert a természetben leginkább futóegerekkel táplálkoznak), ezen a hőmérséklet és a páratartalom emelésével, és a táplálékállat helyes megválasztásával segíthetünk. A terráriumuk hőmérséklete 28-32 °C között legyen, megfelelő mérete minimum 100×50×60 cm (szélesség×hosszúság×magasság). Leginkább a talajon mozog.​ 
*Vörösfarkú boa (Boa constrictor)*

Ez a faj elég nagyra nő, a felnőtt állatok mérete elérheti a 3 métert is, így csak olyan terraristának való, aki biztosítani tudja számára a nagyméretű, *legalább 200×120×150 cm*-es (szélesség×hosszúság×magasság) terráriumot. A fiatalon hozzánk került példányok hamar megszelídülnek, de van egy-két makacs harapdáló is köztük. Terráriumukban legyen nappal *28-32 °C.*​ 
*Szivárványos boa (Epicrates cenchris)*

Közepes méretével (180-200 cm) és vonzó megjelenésével megfelelő lakótárs lehet egy lakótelepi lakásban is. Biztosítsunk neki egy nagyobb méretű *120×60×100 cm*-es (szélesség×hosszúság×magasság) terráriumot,* 28-33 °C* meleget, sok mászóágat. Különböző alfajokat vásárolhatunk, ezek színezetükben térnek el egymástól. Az igazán színes (szivárványos) példányok ára igen borsos. 
*A Veszélyes állat kategóriába tartozó faj!*​ 


*Kerti boa (Corallus hortulanus)*

*Kifejezetten fánlakó faj,* ezért magas építésű terráriumban tartsuk. Helyezzünk be neki sok mászóágat. A *80×60×120* cm-es(szélesség×hosszúság×magasság) terrárium megfelelő egy állat számára. A terráriumában legyen minimum* 28-30 °C*. Kissé ideges, gyakran harapós, de ha nyugodt, megfontolt mozdulatokkal kezeljük és biztosítunk elegendő búvóhelyet, hamar megnyugszik. ​ 

​​<TABLE style="WIDTH: 500px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

koronás keresztespók


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

*Szongáriai cselőpók* (Lycosa singoriensis)

A legnagyobb, 2-4 cm nagyságú hazai fajunk. Homokos, szikes vidéken (pl. az Alföldön) fordul elő. Hosszú lába miatt igen gyors mozgású. 30-40 cm mély, függőleges járatát a talajba ássa.


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

A vöröshátú pók (Latrodectus hasselti) erős mérge a legyengült emberekre, gyermekekre és idősekre veszélyes.

Ausztráliában már sokan haltak bele a pók csípésébe. Az állatok gyakran rejtőznek el fészerekben, ajtó elé tett cipőkben vagy WC-ülőkék alatt.


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

Brachypelma smithi (vöröstérdű madárpók a leggyakrabb szereplője a filmeknek .


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

*Brachypelma ruhnaui*

Élőhely: Mexikó
Életmód: Talajlakó
Lábfesz: kb.13-15cm
Testhossz: kb. 6-7cm
Kinézet: A hátlemez kivételével – ami élénk krémszínű(aranyszínűre hajaz) - az egész pók mélyfekete. Utótestét vöröses szőrök borítják. Hosszú életű, de nagyon lassan növekedik.
Tartásuk: 30x30x30 cm-es terrárium elegendő számára
Elhelyezés: Aljzatnak használjunk - 8-10 cm magasan- száraz tőzeget, vegyszermentes virágföldet, kókuszrostot. Szereti magának berendezni lakhelyét, ezért gyakran feltúrja a terráriumot – búvóhelyet készítve magának. A hőmérsékletet 24-26C-ra (mely éjszaka lecsökkenhet 20C-ra is), a páratartalmat 60-70%-ra állítsuk be. Itatótálról gondoskodni kell. Minden méretének megfelelő táplálékot elfogad.
Viselkedés: Könnyen tartható pókok közé tartozik – mint általában a Brachypelma fajok, de csak mostanában vált ismertté terraristák körében. Nagyon békés pók, viszonylag nehezen lehet kihozni a sodrából. Ha mégis sikerülne, akkor szőreit bombázza támadója felé.


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

Avicularia vesicolor kiskorában 8 vedlésig


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

*poecilotheria regalis*


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IOtjw77K1FE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qwBEt-qCFKY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

*Blue Tarantula*


----------



## elke (2012 Február 6)

*Poecilotheria Metallica * az egér megmaradt.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CRUmztVvAOw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 7)

Érdekesek...szépek...

Top 10 Most Venomous Snakes!

<iframe width="210" height="175" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_LanZgLozR8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


King Cobra 

<iframe width="210" height="175" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dmqHSfEJ97s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 20)

Kedves Dániel, ha nem veszed tolakodásnak, hoztam egy képet (találtam és tetszik) kiss


----------



## daniel0201 (2012 Február 21)

Köszönöm Zsafi nagyon tetszik a *szalagos sikló*képed amit hoztál.
Tömegesen gyűlnek össze barlangokba telelni tavasszal horrorba illő módon tömegesével nyüzsögni párosodni kezdenek. A hímek feromonnal csapják be egymást a jobb párosodási esély miatt amíg hímtársuk kábult a feromontól addig becserkészik a nőstényt.Néhány hím példány annyira akaratos Rómeó, hogy megfagyva, hibernálva a jégben töltik a telet... de nem halnak meg XD.


----------



## daniel0201 (2012 Február 21)

Scorpio maurus palmatus.

Szaporodása: A terhesség 5 hónapig tart. egy két év alatt érik el az ivarérettséget. Ez a skorpió faj Egyiptomban él.

nagysága: 75-100 mm.
Szine: világos barna vagy sárgás.
Ollói sötétebbek.
Táplálkozása: nálánál kisebb rovarok.
Fő ellenségei: hangyák,százlábúak.


----------



## Zsafi (2012 Február 21)

A hegyen, ahol nagyon szeretünk sétálni (vannak sétálóutak, azaz gyaloglóutak - sokan járnak arra) - azaz a Verseci hegyen, [HIDE]http://maps.google.com/maps?q=vrsacka+planina&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=wl[/HIDE]állítólag jelen van a fekete vipera. 
Veszélyes-e, és ha igen, mire ügyeljünk?
Kösz az ismertetőd a szalagos siklóról, nem is tudtam, hogy az a neve, csak tetszett.
kiss


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

*A királypiton, mint háziállat *


*A királypiton kitűnően megfelel egy kezdő kígyótulajdonosnak. Nem nő túl nagyra, testhossza 1-1,5 m, tehát kisebbek, mint más fojtókígyók (constrictorok), melyeket szintén gyakran tartanak házi kedvencként. *

*A királypiton nagyon engedelmes és könnyen kezelhető.*

A fogságban tenyésztett *királypiton* általában nagyon jól érzi magát, ha megfelelő ellátásban részesül.






*Sárga Királypiton*

*Ezt a kígyófajtát **labdapitonnak** is nevezik. *

Ennek oka az, hogy, ha fenyegetve érzi magát szorosan összetekeredik, labda formát vesz fel, fejét a tekervényekbe rejti. A fiatal *pitonok* az első három évükben évente 30 cm-t nőnek. Hosszú ideig élhetnek megfelelő gondozás mellett, akár 50 évig is, mégis inkább a 20-30 év a jellemzőbb.





*A fogságban született piton a legjobb*


A királypiton bizonyos mértékig hírhedt arról, hogy visszautasítja az ételt, de sokan úgy vélik, hogy ez sokkal gyakoribb az elfogott vadon élő példányoknál. Ezen túlmenően a vadon fogott kígyókat sokkal jobban megviseli elfogásuk és szállításuk, és gyakran hordoznak többféle parazitát. Igaz, hogy a fogságban tenyésztett kígyó többe kerül, és néha nehéz ilyet találni, de megéri a többletköltséget.



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 400px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>
*Királypiton, vagy python regius*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Hogyan válasszunk kígyót?*


Ha fiatal, fogságban született kígyót keresünk, akkor először egy tenyésztőt kell találnunk. Olyan kígyót válasszunk, melynek szép domború a teste, tiszta a szeme és az orra, és nem mutat légzési nehézségeket (nehézlégzés, buborékok az orrnyílások körül). Olyat keressünk, amelyik figyel, kíváncsi, és óvatosan átfogja kezünket, vagy karunkat, amikor megfogjuk (eleinte ijedt lehet, de később megnyugszik, amíg fogjuk). Nem rossz ötlet megkérni a tenyésztőt, hogy mutassa be az etetést, így biztosak lehetünk abban, hogy a kígyó elfogadja az ételt.


*Az új kígyóval kapcsolatos egészségügyi intézkedések*


Ha már van kígyó a házban, minden új kígyót el kell különíteni a betegségek veszélye miatt. Szakértők szerint nem túlzás 3-6 hónapig karanténban tartani a kígyót, és nagyon ajánlott egy állatorvosi vizsgálat a belső (székletmintát kell venni), és külső paraziták miatt.



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 400px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>
*Barna királypiton*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*A piton élőhelye*


A királypiton nem túl aktív *kígyó*, így kisebb helyen is jól érzi magát (fiatalabb példánynak 40-80 literes terrárium kell, felnőttnek pedig 120 literes). A pitonok igazi szabaduló művészek, ezért a pontosan záró, biztonságos fedél feltétlenül szükséges a terrárium tetejére.

*Alom:* lehet aprított fakéreg, újságpapír, vagy műfű (Astroturf). A műfű a legjobb, vágjunk néhány darabot, illesszük be a ketrecbe, vagy terráriumba, ezt szükség esetén könnyen kicserélhetjük, ha elpiszkolódik (a szennyezett darabokat be lehet áztatni egy tisztító oldatba: négy liter vízhez két evőkanálnyi fehérítőt teszünk. Aztán jól leöblítjük a darabokat, megszárítjuk, aztán újra használhatjuk).

*Feltétlenül legyenek erős ágak a királypiton ketrecében, és egy sötét búvóhely, mely legyen elég nagy ahhoz, hogy a kígyó kényelmesen elférjen benne és biztonságban érezze magát.*


*Hőmérséklet*

*A nap folyamán 27-29 ˚C-os hőmérsékletet kell biztosítanunk kedvencünknek, a sütkérező helyen pedig 32 ˚C -ot.* 
*Az átlagos 27 fokot fenn kell tartani, de éjszaka 23-24 C ˚-ig csökkenhet a hőmérséklet. *

Egy hüllők számára tervezett fűtőelemet lehet a ketrec, vagy *terrárium* alá szerelni, mely egyenletes hőmérsékletet biztosít, és egy izzót, vagy kerámia fűtőtestet a sütkérezéshez. Sose használjunk forró követ és az égőt, vagy más fűtőelemet jól el kell különíteni, nem szabad érintkeznie a kígyóval, különben égési sérüléseket okozhatnak. Használjunk két hőmérőt, egyet a ketrec aljára, egyet pedig a sütkérező helyre tegyünk.






*Python regius*


*Világítás *

*A királypiton éjszakai állat, ezért nem igényel **speciális világítást**.* 
Éjszaka *ne kapcsoljuk* be a világítást (hogy meglegyen a kígyó számára fontos világosság-sötétség ciklus), ez helyett használjunk piros, kék, vagy fekete izzót.


*Víz- és páratartalom*

*Biztosítsunk egy nagy tálat, amiben kényelmesen elfér a kígyó.* 

*Fontos, hogy megmártózzon, különösen vedlés idején.* 

Sok kígyótulajdonos műanyag edényt vesz, melynek fedele ki van lyukasztva, az biztonságot nyújt a kígyónak, ha hosszasabban szeretné áztatni magát. Egy másik alternatíva az, ha nedves mohával béleljük ki az edényt, ami kényelmes menedéket nyújt a kígyónak (a vizesedény legyen a menedéken kívül).







*A királypiton táplálása*

*Ezt a kígyót kizárólag egerekkel és kisebb patkányfélékkel (melyek mérete igazodik a kígyó méretéhez) lehet **táplálni**.* 

*Egy-két hetenként* kell etetnünk kedvencünket. A fiatal kígyóknak kicsi egereket kell adni 5-7 naponta, a felnőtt kaphat nagyobb prédát 10-14 naponként. Előzőleg megölt egeret kell adnunk neki, mert az élő megsebesítheti. Lógassuk be neki az ételt egy csipesszel, ez érdekelni fogja.

*Ajánlatos a kígyót egy másik zárt helyre áttenni az etetés idejére, ez segít a szelídítési folyamatban.* 

Kígyónk társítani fogja az evést az áthelyezéssel, így kevésbé valószínű, hogy kezünket összetéveszti a prédával, amikor a ketrecbe nyúlunk. Így könnyebb lesz a ketrecbe nyúlnunk, hogy megfogjuk a kígyót. Még ha a fogságban tenyésztett királypitonok néha visszautasítják is az ételt, éhezhetnek néhány hónapig. Mindaddig, amíg testsúlyuk és kondíciójuk nem változik, ez nem probléma.







*Ha kígyónk nem akar enni, gondosan vizsgáljuk meg, megfelelőek-e a tartási, kezelési és egészségügyi feltételei, ellenőrizzük környezetét, győződjünk meg arról, hogy nem a stressz a bűnös ebben.* 

*Tanácskozzunk egy képzett állatorvossal, vagy tapasztalt kígyótenyésztővel, kérjünk tőlük segítséget, ha a koplalás túl hosszúra nyúlik, vagy kígyónk veszít súlyából.*

*Ha szükséges, alkalmazzunk néhány trükköt*, hogy evésre bírjuk a kígyót, például mártsuk húslevesbe a prédát, vagy adjunk más színű egeret neki, esetleg tegyük láthatóvá az egér agyát, mielőtt benyújtjuk neki. Megpróbálhatjuk éjjel etetni őt, vagy letakarhatjuk ketrecét, miután odaadtuk az egeret. 

*Megpróbálhatunk hörcsögöt, vagy versenyegeret adni neki, de fennáll a veszély, hogy, ha rászokik, nem fogadja el többé az egeret.*








*Szólj Te is hozzá!*



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 400px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 400px" class=article_pic_table border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<!-- clear -->
<!--/* AdFlan.com Zone Code */--> 
<!-- article tags -->







<!-- ~~~ EndCacheBlock::article ~~~ -->



<!-- PAGEZONE: HAZIALLAT_article_detail _ Google_Middle_2 -->​<STYLE>span.adsense-title a {color:#C21F16; font-size:16px; text-decoration:underline;} span.adsense-title a:hover {color:#C21F16; text-decoration:underline;} span.adsense-url a {font-size:12px; color:#628600; text-decoration:none;} span.adsense-url a:hover {color:#628600; text-decoration:none;} </STYLE><STYLE>span.adsense-title a {color:#C21F16; font-size:16px; text-decoration:underline;} span.adsense-title a:hover {color:#C21F16; text-decoration:underline;} span.adsense-url a {font-size:12px; color:#628600; text-decoration:none;} span.adsense-url a:hover {color:#628600; text-decoration:none;} </STYLE><STYLE>span.adsense-title a {color:#C21F16; font-size:16px; text-decoration:underline;} span.adsense-title a:hover {color:#C21F16; text-decoration:underline;} span.adsense-url a {font-size:12px; color:#628600; text-decoration:none;} span.adsense-url a:hover {color:#628600; text-decoration:none;} </STYLE><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER>​<!-- PAGEZONE: HAZIALLAT_article_detail _ 468x60_middle2 --><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT>



​<FORM id=ilogin method=post name=ilogin action="javascript<b"></B>


​</FORM>


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 11)

Dani ez a világon az egyetlen ilyen ötfejű példány...


----------



## szomodoro (2012 Március 21)

nekem van egy gabonasiklóm szeretem


----------



## Viktor1981 (2012 Április 18)

Kígyó puszi  ))


----------



## mbalazs7 (2012 Május 22)

a Dráván nagyon sok sikló van mostanság, akit érdekelnek, ott biztosan lát jópárat


----------



## almatan (2012 Augusztus 20)

Nekem semmi bajom velük, ha a helyükön vannak, a természetben. Ott én vigyázok, hogy kikerüljem őket. De mit keresnek a lakásban, többségük nem odavaló. A rémálmom, hogy beállít hozzám egy, a szomszédból meglépett skorpió mondjuk. Volt egy szakállas agámám, az nagyon jó fej volt.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 27)

*A legveszélyesebb mérgek: kígyóktól az ízeltlábúakig*




*
Miután a véráramba kerültek, a mérgek pillanatok alatt roncsolhatják az idegeket és feloldhatják a szöveteket, ráadásul másodperceken belül pokoli fájdalmat okoznak. Hatékony biológiai fegyverek, amelyekkel fajok ezrei rendelkeznek. De vajon a halálos koktélt keverő állatok közül melyik öl legnagyobb eséllyel? 
*
A világ mérgező élőlényei között vannak hírhedt, közismert fajok, de szép számmal akadnak kevésbé ismert, ám ugyanúgy gyilkolásra képesek is. A puhatestűektől a halakig bármilyen állat rendelkezhet olyan biológiai fegyverrel, amely száz százalékig természetes, ugyanakkor halálos veszélyt jelent. Azonban állandó parázs vita tárgya, hogy ezek közül melyik faj a legveszélyesebb az emberre nézve. 


*Kígyók

A csörgőkígyóknak több mint harminc faja ismert, és mindegyik más összetételű méreggel bír. Egyes mérgek az idegrendszert támadják, és a szervezetben totális káoszt okoznak az alapvető életfunkciókat szabályozó idegek blokkolásával. Más mérgek a szöveteket roncsolják, és elkezdik az áldozat elemésztését, mielőtt a kígyó azt egyáltalán lenyelné.

Miután megmarta zsákmányát, a csörgőkígyó kivárja, míg a mérge kifejti hatását. 
A texasi csörgőkígyónak hemotoxikus mérge van, ami elsősorban a véredényeket támadja. Akárcsak sok más kígyóméreg, ez is megkezdi a zsákmány szöveteinek emésztését, mielőtt azt lenyelné a kígyó. 
A texasi csörgőkígyók mindegyik westernben szerepelnek, ők a legismertebb hollywoodi kígyósztárok. Ugyanez a faj a felelős a legtöbb kígyómarásért az Egyesült Államokban.


**Trimeresurus gumprechti ( Zöld csörgőkígyó )
*






*Crotalus atrox (Texasi csörgőkigyó)
*





*Crotalus cerastes ( Szarvas csörgőkígyó )

*



*


Ez a kígyó nagyon feltűnő, hiszen a csörgőjével jókora zajt csap. A csörgő jóindulatú figyelemfelkeltő eszköz, ami arra hivatott, hogy minden a kígyó közelébe merészkedő élőlényt figyelmeztessen a jelenlétére. Mivel ez a faj gyakran felbukkan az USA déli városai körül, több alkalma van arra, hogy emberekbe marjon. Agresszív, támadó vérmérséklete miatt ez gyakran előfordul… Nagyméretű, felmereszthető méregfogai mélyen az áldozatba fúródnak. Bár a mérge nem olyan hatékony, mint más csörgőkígyófajoké, elég mérget juttat a megmart egyénbe ahhoz, hogy marása orvosi kezelés nélkül akár halálos is lehessen. 

Azonban a csörgőkígyóknál is akad egy veszélyesebb kígyó Afrikában. A támadókedvéről ismert közönséges efa. A kígyó elterjedési területe óriási, Észak-Afrikától a Közel-Keleten át Ázsiáig húzódik. Ezen a területen ráadásul rengeteg ember él, a lakosság száma jóval meghaladja az egymilliárdot. 

Az efa hatalmas elterjedési területe, és az a tény, hogy az áldozatok többsége csak lassan jut megfelelő orvosi kezeléshez, komoly veszélyforrássá teszik ezt a mérges kígyót. Ráadásul sajnálatos módon nagyon ingerlékeny, agresszív kígyó, gyakran előfordul, hogy emberre támad. Csekély testhossza ellenére figyelemre méltó méretű méregfogakkal rendelkezik, amelyek a közepesen hatékony méregből is halálos mennyiséget juttathatnak a célpontba. Összességében ez a faj minden évben ezerszámra szedi áldozatait.

**Echis coloratus

*



*

Pókok

Ausztráliában a mérgező állatok szép számban képviseltetik magukat. Százával akadnak más fajok is, amelyek marnak vagy szúrnak. A Sydney-tölcsérhálós pók nevének megfelelően a főváros környékén és azon belül is előfordul. Ez a világon az egyetlen olyan pókfaj, ami valóban halálos fenyegetést jelent az emberre. Az ellenszérum kifejlesztése előtt az orvostudomány teljesen tehetetlen volt, semmilyen eszközzel nem tudták biztosítani még egy felnőtt életben maradását sem egy komoly csípés esetén.

A nőstények ritkán hagyják el földalatti üregeiket, ezzel szemben a hímek gyakran kóborolnak nőstények után kutatva. A rejtőzködés jó módszer a ragadozók elkerülésére, de azokra az esetekre, amikor kimerészkednek a nyílt részekre, a hímek különösen hatékony mérget fejlesztettek ki a vészhelyzetek kezelésére. A vizsgálatok szerint az öt tényezős besorolás alapján a pókok közül a Sydney- tölcsérhálós pók jelenti a legnagyobb veszélyt az emberre. 

**Atrax robustus (Sydney-i tölcsérhálós pók)

*











*


Skorpiók

Az Egyesült Államok egyetlen halálos szúrású skorpiója az arizonai barnaskorpió.
A pókok és kígyók a méregfogukkal, illetve csáprágójukkal fecskendezik az áldozatuk véráramába mérgüket. Ezzel szemben a skorpiók faroktövisüket használják erre a célra.

A kígyómarás után valószínűleg a skorpiószúrás okozza a legtöbb orvosi kezelésre szoruló méreggel kapcsolatos balesetet. Nem tudjuk pontosan hány embert érint évente ez a probléma, de valószínűleg milliós nagyságrendről van szó. A pici skorpió aránylag kicsi faroktövissel bír, és csekély mennyiségű mérget fecskendez áldozatába. 

Azonban kis méretét ellensúlyozza mérgének hatékonysága, és az ellenanyag kifejlesztése előtt ez a faj félelmetes gyilkos hírében állt. Az arizonai barnaskorpió szúrása következtében körülbelül tíz évvel ezelőttig minden évben mintegy nyolcszáz ember halt meg Mexikóban, de az ellenanyag kifejlesztése sokat javított a helyzeten.

Afrikában honos egy skorpió, amely igazi báránybőrbe bújt farkas. 
Az arab sárgaskorpió messzemenőkig ellensúlyozza kicsi méretét és gyengének tűnő tövisét azzal, hogy egységnyi mennyiségű mérge sokkal hatékonyabb, mint bármely más skorpiófajé. Sok eset írható a számlájukra élőhelyükön, a Közel-Keleten és Észak-Afrikában. Az agresszivitás terén is magas a pontszámuk, nagyon ingerlékeny jószágok. Tövisük tűhegyes, könnyedén áthatol az emberi bőrön. A skorpiók gondosan kiporciózzák a szúráskor bejuttatott kevéske, de értékes mérgüket, ami óriási szerencse, hiszen az arab sárgaskorpió mérge rendkívül erős. Szívleállást és légzésbénulás okozhat, ha a véráramba kerül.


*











* 


Medúzák

Az Ausztrália körül található tengerek és óceánok rengeteg veszélyes méreggel rendelkező állatot rejtenek. A kékgyűrűs polipok nagyszerű figyelmeztető rendszerrel bírnak. Élénk kék gyűrűiket úgy villogtatják, mint valami rendőrautó. A mérgében egy speciális fehérje található, a tetrodotoxin. A polip táplálékának, például a rákoknak a gyors megbénítására szolgál. A méreg a test mélyén elhelyezkedő méregmirigyekből jut a borotvaéles, a papagájokéhoz hasonló csőrhöz. Nem csak a préda megbénítására alkalmas, de az emberi szervezetre is katasztrofális hatással bír. A véráramba kerülő méreg három percen belül bénulást, majd légzésleállást okozva végez az emberrel. 

Az Ausztrália halálos állatait soroló listán még előkelőbb helyet foglal el az ártalmatlannak látszó kockamedúza. Valamennyi tapogatókarján több millió csalánsejt sorakozik. A bőr alatt elhelyezkedő hajszálerekbe kerülő méreg pillanatok alatt szétterjed a vérben, és végül eljut a szívbe. A csípésük szinte elviselhetetlen fájdalmat okoz, azonnal tetőfokára hág a fájdalom, majd tíz-tizenöt, néha húsz percig változatlan marad, aztán hirtelen abbamarad. 

Az úszókat a legnépszerűbb fürdőhelyeken speciális háló védi a medúzáktól. Ha valaki a hálón kívül úszkál, akkor nem az a kérdés, hogy megcsípheti-e medúza, hanem az, hogy milyen hamar csípi meg. Ilyenkor tényleg az életével játszik az óvatlan úszó…

A kockamedúza nem agresszív állat, nem támad szándékosan egy emberre, de nem is tér ki előle. Egy kifejlett példány több millió csalánsejttel borított tapogatóinak összesített hossza eléri a százhúsz métert, így nagy hatékonysággal képes célba juttatni a mérgét. A bevitt méreg talán a leggyorsabb hatású, és egységnyi mennyiségeket összehasonlítva egyike az emberre legveszélyesebbeknek. Komolyabb esetekben a halál két perc alatt beállhat, mielőtt az áldozat bármiféle orvosi kezelést kaphatna…


*











*

A győztes faj

Vajon az összes állat közül, az észak-amerikai csörgőkígyóktól a kelet-ausztráliai tölcsérhálós pókon át egészen a tengeri medúzákig és polipokig, vajon melyik felelős a legtöbb ember haláláért? Dr. Seymour besorolási rendszere alapján három állat jutott be a kétes címért folyó versengés döntőjébe.

A hüllők közül a legveszélyesebb mérges kígyók listáján az ingerlékeny közönséges **efa **vezet, hajszállal a **texasi csörgőkígyó** és a Russel-vipera előtt. 

A skorpiók és pókok között az **arab sárgaskorpió** jár az élen, míg a tengeri élőlények között a kísérteties **kockamedúza** vezeti a mezőnyt. A legtöbb áldozatot azonban nem ezek az egzotikus állatok szedik…

**Russel vipera.

*









*


Meglepő módon a méreggel szembeni egyéni érzékenység teszi tömeggyilkossá az egyik legközismertebb fajt, az alázatos és szorgos mézelő méhet. 


**





A nyugati világban a méhek több áldozatot szednek, mint bármilyen más állat. Nem a méreg közvetlen hatása miatt halnak meg az emberek: a kiváltó ok az anaphyilaxiás sokk, azaz amikor a méh mérge allergiás rohamot vált ki az arra érzékenyeknél. A nyaki izmok megduzzadnak a légcső körül, így a halált a légzés leállása, a fulladás okozza. 

Míg létfontosságú kutatások csak most kezdik felderíteni a mérgek emberi sejtekre gyakorolt hatását, más kutatók már hozzáláttak annak a kiderítéséhez, hogy ezek a mérgek milyen mértékben alkalmasak az ízületi bántalmak, a szívbetegségek és a rák gyógyítására. Azaz a mérgek nem feltétlenül jelentenek rosszat az emberiség számára. Ki tudja, talán egy nap épp a világ egyik legveszélyesebb mérgű élőlényének köszönhetjük majd az életben maradásunkat… 


Hogyan osztályozzák a mérgeket?

Dr. Jamie Seymour biológus kutató a veszélyességük alapján sorrendet állított fel a mérgező állatfajok között, így végső soron olyan intézkedések kidolgozását segíti, amelyek minimálisra csökkentik az emberek fenyegetettségét. A vizsgálat öt paramétert vesz figyelembe. 

*​


[*=center]*Az első az esély, azaz hogy milyen valószínűsége van annak, hogy az adott faj megmarjon egy embert. A sűrűn lakott területeken előforduló mérges állatok sokkal magasabb pontszámot kapnak.*
[*=center]
[*=center]*A következő paraméter az agresszivitás. Egy agresszív állat sokkal támadékonyabb, mint egy félénk természetű.*
[*=center]
[*=center]*A következő a bejuttatási mechanizmus. Vagyis az, hogy az állat milyen hatékonyan képes áldozatába fecskendezni a mérgét.*
[*=center]*Ezzel szervesen összefügg a mennyiség, azaz az egy marással vagy szúrással bejuttatott méreg mennyisége.*
[*=center]
[*=center]*Végül, de nem utolsósorban a hatékonyság, azaz hogy a toxin egységnyi mennyisége milyen mértékben mérgező?*



*



*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 17)

​[h=1]*Óriás kaszáspókot fedeztek fel Laoszban*[/h]
*<bevezeto>"Szokatlanul hosszú, 33 centiméter "lábfesztávolságú" kaszáspókot fedeztek fel Laoszban német kutatók.
</bevezeto>*
A frankfurti Senckenberg Kutatóintézet keddi bejelentése szerint az ízeltlábú a világ legnagyobb kaszáspókjai közé tartozik. 
*
Lábai körülbelül 15 centiméter hosszúak.

*


Egyelőre neve még nincs, mindössze annyi tudott, hogy valószínűleg a Sclerosomatidák családjához tartozik. A pontos rendszerbesoroláshoz további szakértői meghatározásokat kell végezni. "
​


----------



## Frivolous (2012 Október 17)

A kedvcenc pókom a fekete özvegy.


----------



## merienn666 (2012 Október 20)

Nekünk egy kis gabonasiklónk van.. 
Mindig meglepődöm miatta az embereken, még kis picike, és egyáltalán nem bánt, nem is tudna ártani szegényke senkinek, sokan mégis úgy félnek tőle..


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 23)

SIESTA


----------



## Bányarém (2012 Október 26)

*pók*

ez a pók olyan mintha műkörmösnél járt volna


----------



## egon98 (2012 Október 30)

Nekünk egy Boa Constrictorunk van. Gyula névre hallgatna (ha lenne füle) 10. éves.


----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 31)

Nincs rola fotod? Ha bovebben irnal rola.


----------



## Pnelli34 (2012 November 20)

Én nagyon irtózom tőlük, sajnálom, de nekem ők semmiképnem háziállatok.


----------



## Sipánka (2013 Január 31)




----------



## zsnelli (2013 Március 29)

Húúú én nagyon félek a pókoktól és a kígyóktól...


----------



## Pintér Klaudia (2014 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok. Szerintem ez az egyik legérdekesebb pók... Hangyautánzó póknak is hívják... 6 lábon szalad, az első pár lábát úgy használja mintha az lenne a csápja, még úgy is mozgatja mint ahogy a hangyák....


----------



## Pintér Klaudia (2014 Augusztus 24)

Ezt a pókot Bageera Kiplingi-nek hívják. Jelenleg ezt az egy növényevő pókfajt ismeri a tudomány....


----------



## Denise78 (2014 November 16)

Spiders are so ugly! Where I live there are so much, and so big... but the one in this image is nice!


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 23)

- "VÍZIPÓK1"


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 23)

- mit mondjak, GYÖNYÖRŰ"!
- ha neked is tetszik, akkor lájkold!


----------



## zsolesz11 (2016 Április 11)

daniel0201 írta:


> Nagyon szeretem ezeket az állatokat főleg a kígyókat és a pókokat. Sok kígyót és pókot tartottam már. Gyűjtsünk ebbe a topikba képeket és érdekességeket, információkat rólluk. Ha kérdésed van ezekről az állatokról vagy csak szeretnéd beazonosítani akkor fotózd le és hozd el ide amiben tudok segítek.
> 
> Ezek a képek a saját állataimról készültek


 szeretem a pokokat es a kigyokat messzirol


----------

